# Polar or Carolina Skiff



## Slewfoot (May 25, 2014)

I am considering a used boat purchase.  Mainly for inshore flats fishing.   I have had bass boats and jon boats in past and like the idea of fiberglass.  I am looking at the 17 to 19' models as I may have a grandchild on the way.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## skiff23 (May 25, 2014)

Love my 2380 DLV Skiff . Suzuki engine. I would stay with a Suzuki or Yamaha . Mercury was junk and the Mercury company would not warranty it and was rude about it.


----------



## tsharp (May 25, 2014)

I have a 2003 Sea Chaser very good riding boat.


----------



## Slewfoot (May 29, 2014)

*thanks*

Appreciate the feedback


----------



## bhdawgs (May 29, 2014)

I have a 2004 19ft Carolina Skiff... the boat is great, but it will beat you to death in any kind of seas above 1-2 ft.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 1, 2014)

Both boats can easily meet your needs. It's going to come down to personal preference. Polars are usually a little more finished. Never heard anyone who owned a Carolina Skiff who wasn't happy with it except for the ride. I second the Mercury comment. Both brothers and a two friends owned Mercurys at different times. Always some kind of problem. Nothing "major", but if it keeps you from fishing or means you have to idle in, doesn't matter if it's major or not. I know literally dozens of other guys that fish down here including two guides and just about to the man they say stay away from Mercurys. I'm sure someone will get on here and talk up their Merc, but believe me, you want to stick to something else. My personal choice is Yamaha.
We were coming in Steinhatchee last week and I started counting and noticed we were surrounded with 9 boats with Yamahas on them. I commented on this and my daughter said, "That's because all the Mercury owners never left the dock or have been towed back in by now!." There are literally dozens of hulls you could be happy with to serve your purpose. If you want trouble free trips time after time, whatever you get make sure the motor is blue!


----------



## blindhog (Jun 1, 2014)

Right now I have a G3 1756 and fish the flats.  Like you I am looking into getting a fiberglass.  I really like the Mako Pro 17 skiff, but don't like the mercury they put on them.  I have a Yamaha now.  I am gonna be trying to find somewhere to buy the hull without a mercury.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Got a 17 ft carolina skiff and love it. If I was going to be fishing any big water I'd want a 19 or bigger one. I've never had any trouble with the yamaha either.


----------



## cathooker (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a 1989 Carolina Skiff that I bought new. I have upgraded it over the years with new trailer, engine, trolling motor and sonar and this boat has been more than I could have ever hoped for. Mine is the old 18' flat bottom.


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 3, 2014)

Both are great boats, but if you decide on a bay boat style as opposed to a skiff, the Polars are a lot nicer. They ride way better too. The down side is they don't float as shallow. If you can find a 2000-2010 model they are laid out extremely well, lots of storage, large built in fish box, tons of fishing room, and give you an offshore option on decent days. The hull on those models is made by Dynasty boats, they built the same hull for the Fishmaster boats. If you find one of them, make sure that it's not a Travis Marine model, the after market wiring and rigging that Travis did sucks, to be nice about it.


----------



## Slewfoot (Jun 8, 2014)

*Polar*

I ended up finding a clean 2001 Polar 1780.   It has a 2 Stroke Yamaha 60.   I have  to find including a 1 1/4" plug and a few other things.

I am also looking for a GPS/Depthfinder.  I didnt realize they were so pricey

Thanks for the replies guys and be safe on the water.


----------

